# se trata a Dios ¿de tú o de usted?



## lillaspana

hola:

Quisiera saber si en español cuando se dirige a Dios, se le trata de tu o de usted ?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Bocha

En los ritos eclesiásticos es más frecuente el *Tú*, pero hay casos en que se sigue usando el *Vos* antiguo de cortesía. Nunca Usted.

Lo que cada fiel utiliza puede variar, pero creo que la mayoría usamos Tú, (en el caso de los argentinos, no es Tú sino Vos, pero es el Vos moderno)


----------



## daiza29

generalmente a dios se le trata como un amigo se le dice "tu en general" cudiate 
zaida


----------



## mar.de.dudas

Exacto, y como bien indica Bocha, se escribe en mayúscula, _*Él* es nuestro Dios_, etc.


----------



## Domtom

-
El Dios de los católicos es tratado por éstos de Tú, de esto no me cabe la menor duda. El de los cristianos no católicos, no lo sé, pero probablemente también. Hay que tener en cuenta que, para los cristianos, Dios es nuestro Padre, lo que hace distante tratarle de usted, aunque en tiempos de Franco muchos trataban de usted a sus padres terrenales (ahora ya no, los niños les tutean).

Ese tutear a Dios es de lo general, si bien a veces se le trata de Vos (como al Señor, además de a Dios), pero de Usted jamás de los jamases. Y los creyentes cuando rezan siempre tutean a Dios, nunca le tratan de Vos. El Vos se puede ver en citaciones bíblicas o de textos de santos muy antiguos, pero se le reza con Tú.

En resumen, estoy conforme con Bocha.

Ejemplos de tuteo a Dios:

oraciones de San Francisco de Asís

porque sólo tú eres Santo, sólo tú Señor

padrenuestro


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Domtom said:


> Ejemplos de tuteo a Dios:
> 
> Oraciones de San Francisco de Asís.
> 
> Porque solo *Tú* eres Santo, solo *Tú* Señor.
> 
> Padrenuestro.


Hola Domtom:

Una pequeña corrección que viene al caso, ya que en este hilo se pregunta sobre el tratamiento que se le da a Dios.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Domtom

-
Es que... si empezamos a escribir o decir el t(T)ú (?) de Dios con mayúscula... entonces... ¡ya no es tutearlo! Es decir, al ponerlo en mayúscula el Dios cristiano ya no es tan cercano pese a que se encarnó y de algún modo es ya tratarle de usted.

Bueno, ahora en serio, tienes razón y se escribe Tú, Padre...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Domtom said:


> -
> Es que... si empezamos a escribir o decir el t(T)ú (?) de Dios con mayúscula... entonces... ¡ya no es tutearlo! Es decir, al ponerlo en mayúscula el Dios cristiano ya no es tan cercano pese a que se encarnó y de algún modo es ya tratarle de usted.
> 
> Bueno, ahora en serio, tienes razón y se escribe Tú, Padre...


Hola Domtom:

Gracias por regalarnos con su buen humor.

Un saludo Domtom.

Pedro.


----------



## Domtom

-
Gracias Pedro por tu corrección (olvidé dártelas por ser tan de noche...).

Salud,

Lluís


----------



## Berenguer

Domtom said:


> -
> Hay que tener en cuenta que, para los cristianos, Dios es nuestro Padre, lo que hace estúpido tratarle de usted, aunque en tiempos de Franco muchos trataban de usted a sus padres terrenales (ahora ya no, los niños les tutean).



Bueno, no sólo en tiempos de Franco. Siempre se ha usado el usted hacia los padres como un ejemplo de respeto. De hecho aún ahora se utiliza muchas veces el usted para referirse a los padres. No todos los niños les tutean. Todo depende de la cercanía que muestren.

En cuanto a la pregunta original, ciertamente a Dios se le tutea, pos los motivos ya citados. En el árabe lo desconozco, pero sé, si mi memoria no me falla, que los judíos también tutean, además está así establecido, a Dios (Yahvé).

Un saludo.


----------



## Maroseika

Berenguer said:


> los judíos también tutean, además está así establecido, a Dios (Yahvé).


Eso si, pero esta lengua no es indicativa, como no hay voseo alla de ningun modo.
Los cristianos ortodoxos dirigiendose a Dios se le tratan de Tu.


----------



## Berenguer

Maroseika said:


> Eso si, pero esta lengua no es indicativa, como no hay voseo alla de ningun modo.



Cierto. No había reparado en ese aspecto. Recordaba que hace poco había leído en una historia del judaísmo el hecho puntual sobre el tuteo de Yahvé, pero no se me había ocurrido relacionarlo con la ausencia del voseo en hebreo.
Gracias por la puntualización.


----------



## sinamay

Maroseika said:


> Eso si, pero esta lengua no es indicativa, como no hay voseo alla de ningun modo.
> Los cristianos ortodoxos dirigiendose a Dios se le tratan de Tu.


 
Efectivamente; en la iglesia ortodoxa griega ocurre lo mismo.


----------



## higo

Pienso que se trata de tú:

Padre nuestro que *estás* en los cielos,
Santificado sea *tu* nombre,
Venga a nosotros *tu* reino.


----------



## Forero

El nuevo testamento (griego) siempre refiere a Dios con el equivalente de Tú, nunca Vos.

Creo que Tú se usa con Dios por tres razones:

1. Dios es personal y lo sabe todo.  Pues no sirve tratar de esconderse tras la formalidad.
2. Dios conoce bien a nosotros todos.
3. Dios es singular.  En Ladino es "el Dío" porque suena plural "Dios" y a los moros y a los judíos la singularidad es muy importante.


----------



## Atilano

Nunca se trata a Dios de usted.
Tanto el tú como el vos son pronombres, y ambos de usan para dirigirse a Dios.
Pero usted es un tratamiento (vuestra merced) y por eso se conjuga con la tercera persona.
Si queremos dar un tratamiento a Dios, que sea el que le corresponde: el de Divina Majestad.
Recordemos aquel diálogo de Dios con Santa Teresa de Jesús, en que la santa demuestra su buen humor después de sufrir una contrariedad:
-Así trato Yo a mis amigos.
-¡Así tiene tan pocos Vuestra Divina Majestad!


----------



## lillaspana

muchas gracias a todos por haber resuelto mi duda (que viene del hecho de que en francés se trata Dios más de Usted que de Tú, como para enseñar el respeto y el temor que se le tiene)

Un saludo


----------



## Atilano

Perdona, Lillaspana, pero en francés se trata a Dios de "Vous", cuya traslación literal es vos, aunque sea análogo a nuestro usted en cuanto al uso social.
Curiosamente, en inglés se trata a Dios de "Thee", nuestro tú, que en dicha lengua ha perdido todo otro uso, pues los ingleses vosean.


----------



## lillaspana

Claro, pero cuando se hace una traducción (o que se aprende una lengua), no se busca una correspondencia literal, sino semántica...


----------



## Mirlo

Si y para agregar a mi me explicaron que "Dios vive en nosotros"  y esa es una de las razones del "Tú"


----------



## MarX

Ola!

He estado viendo una telenovela argentina de hace casi una década.
La protagonista oraba de menudo, y siempre trataba a Dios de *vos*. Entonces ni "tú" ni "usted".

Saludo


MarX


----------



## teresa2015

Santa Terese de Jesus llama a Dios "Su Majestad, Soberana Majestad", etc. y dirigiendose a Jesus le dice: Vos. Mi pregunta es: Mientras la estais leyendo,? ?vosotros "traducis" la palabra Vos en tu?

No se, si me vais a entender, mi lengua materna no es castellano, pero necesito saber como os suena hoy eso de "Vos".


----------



## Mirlo

En el Padre nuestro dice:
santificado sea *tú* reino.....

Creo que dependiendo de la situación puedes usar el "tu" o "usted" o en tu caso "voz"


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

teresa2015 said:


> Santa Terese de Jesus llama a Dios "Su Majestad, Soberana Majestad", etc. y dirigiendose a Jesus le dice: Vos. Mi pregunta es: Mientras la estais leyendo,? ?vosotros "traducis" la palabra Vos en tu?
> 
> No se, si me vais a entender, mi lengua materna no es castellano, pero necesito saber como os suena hoy eso de "Vos".


En mi caso particular no convierto _vos _en _tú_ sino que resuena literario y elevado. Supongo que (en mi caso, soy español) tiene ciertas similitudes con el _thee _inglés.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo, que soy cristiano no católico, cuando me dirijo a él (Él) le hablo de tu. 

Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

teresa2015 said:


> No se, si me vais a entender, mi lengua materna no es castellano, pero necesito saber como os suena hoy eso de "Vos".


Si te refieres a cómo nos suena al leer a Santa Teresa, entendemos que usa Vos porque es el uso de su época. No lo "traducimos". Y yo siempre he pensado que sería como usted, no como tú.

En ciertas oraciones aún actuales se usa el vos ya que se usa una manera antigua de expresarse.

"Por ser Vos quien sois, bondad infinita..."

Pero luego tienes:

"Padre Nuestro, que est*ás* en los cielos..."


----------



## ManPaisa

A los voseantes nos suena perfectamente normal ese trato de "vos".


----------



## teresa2015

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> En mi caso particular no convierto _vos _en _tú_ sino que resuena literario y elevado. Supongo que (en mi caso, soy español) tiene ciertas similitudes con el _thee _inglés.



Bien. Y si tuvieras que traducir al otro idioma,?como lo dirias? Me refiero precisamente a las obras de la Santa.


----------



## teresa2015

Södertjej said:


> Si te refieres a cómo nos suena al leer a Santa Teresa, entendemos que usa Vos porque es el uso de su época. No lo "traducimos". Y yo siempre he pensado que sería como usted, no como tú.
> 
> *En ciertas oraciones aún actuales se usa el vos* ya que se usa una manera antigua de expresarse.
> 
> "Por ser Vos quien sois, bondad infinita..."
> Pero luego tienes:
> "Padre Nuestro, que est*ás* en los cielos..."



Bien. Llevo muchos anos en Espana, pero jamas he oido una oracion *actual* (me refiero a la Eucaristia, los encuentros de oracion, etc.) que al Senor tratan de Vos. Por eso pregunto...De todas maneras, muchas gracias.


----------



## ManPaisa

teresa2015 said:


> Bien. Y si tuvieras que traducir al otro idioma,?como lo dirias? Me refiero precisamente a las obras de la Santa.



¿Por qué no buscas en Internet traducciones al francés o al italiano, para ver cómo lo hacen?

Yo me decantaría por el equivalente de_ tú_, ya que en época de Santa Teresa el _vos_ había dejado de ser formal.  De hecho, ya se habían creado las fórmulas _Vuestra Merced _y similares, antecesoras del actual _usted_, precisamente por la popularización del vo_s_.

De Wiki:


> En el siglo XV, el cambio que se produce en la sociedad española con el fin de la reconquista modifica nuevamente las fórmulas de tratamiento. Se produce la ruptura del orden estamental. Los nobles, sin el oficio de la guerra, se dedican al ocio; la burguesía asciende y se fortifica; y las ciudades crecen. El resquebrajamiento del orden anterior se da conjuntamente con una expansión del vos, que se usa tanto para marcar [+ rango] como [- rango]. Dentro de una misma clase, se utiliza asimismo para quienes tienen igual rango. Esto lleva a un desgaste del pronombre hacia finales del XV, lo que hace necesario introducir una nueva fórmula, vuestra merced, con el verbo en tercera persona...


----------



## Södertjej

teresa2015 said:


> Llevo muchos anos en Espana, pero jamas he oido una oracion *actual* (me refiero a la Eucaristia, los encuentros de oracion, etc.) que al Senor tratan de Vos. Por eso pregunto...


Yo no participo en encuentros de oración y las únicas misas a las que voy son bodas, bautizos y funerales principalemente.

Pero el acto de contrición sí creo que es una oración actual. Tu párroco te podrá confirmar si se sigue rezando así o lo han cambiado:

Señor mío, Jesucristo, Dios y hombre verdadero, 
Creador, Padre, Redentor mío, 
por ser *Vos* quien sois, bondad infinita 
y porque *os* amo sobre todas las cosas, 
me pesa de todo corazón haber*os* ofendido...


----------



## mirx

Södertjej said:


> Yo no participo en encuentros de oración y las únicas misas a las que voy son bodas, bautizos y funerales principalemente.
> 
> Pero el acto de contrición sí creo que es una oración actual. Tu párroco te podrá confirmar si se sigue rezando así o lo han cambiado:
> 
> Señor mío, Jesucristo, Dios y hombre verdadero,
> Creador, Padre, Redentor mío,
> por ser *Vos* quien sois, bondad infinita
> y porque *os* amo sobre todas las cosas,
> me pesa de todo corazón haber*os* ofendido...


 
Yo aprendí en el catequismo la versión con "tú" y todas las conjugaciones correspondientes.


Respecto a cómo traducirlo, pues todo dependerá. Si simplemente es un manual de oraciones yo usaría la forma moderna, es decir "tú". Si por el contrario hay que hacer enfásis y recalcar ciertos aspectos de la Santa y la época en la que vivó, pues podría usarse el "Vos", tal como sucede en películas, libros y otras obras que pretenden retratar contextos pasados específicos


----------



## teresa2015

Muchas gracias a todos.

*Södertjej:*
 He encontrado la dicha oracion penitencial, escrita asi:Señor mío, Jesucristo, Dios y hombre verdadero, Creador, Padre y Redentor mío; por ser *Tú* quien eres y porque *te* amo sobre todas las cosas, me arrepiento de todo corazón de todo lo malo que he hecho y de todo lo bueno que he dejado de hacer, porque pecando* te* he ofendido *a Ti, que eres* el sumo bien y digno de ser amado sobre todas las cosas... etc.

*ManPaisa:*

Me ha servido de mucho tu respuesta, pero no me sirven comparaciones del frances o de italiano, pues no traduzco a esas lenguas.

*mirx:*


> Respecto a cómo traducirlo, pues todo dependerá. Si simplemente es un manual de oraciones yo usaría la forma moderna, es decir "tú". Si por el contrario hay que hacer enfásis y recalcar ciertos aspectos de la Santa y la época en la que vivó, pues podría usarse el "Vos", tal como sucede en películas, libros y otras obras que pretenden retratar contextos pasados específicos.



Si, cambiare el "Vos" por Tu, con una nota. Creo que asi sera mejor, sobre todo porque en mi pais nunca se trataba a Dios de "Vos" o Usted. Me parece, que hoy dia sonaria raro si tradujese de esa forma, incluso las palabras de sta.Teresa.


----------



## Södertjej

teresa2015 said:


> *Södertjej:*
> He encontrado la dicha oracion penitencial, escrita asi:Señor mío, Jesucristo, Dios y hombre verdadero, Creador, Padre y Redentor mío; por ser *Tú* quien eres y porque *te* amo sobre todas las cosas, me arrepiento de todo corazón de todo lo malo que he hecho y de todo lo bueno que he dejado de hacer, porque pecando* te* he ofendido *a Ti, que eres* el sumo bien y digno de ser amado sobre todas las cosas... etc.


La oración que yo decía no es es la que pones, que por cierto no he oído jamás ni había oído el nombre de "oración penitencial" sino "acto de contrición", pero ya digo que mi experiencia en este campo es limitada, sino que yo me refería a ésta que copio a continuación y que viene en la *web del arzobispado de Madrid* donde verás que usan claramente Vos:

*¡Señor mío, Jesucristo! Dios y Hombre verdadero, Creador,           Padre y Redentor mío; por ser Vos quien sois, Bondad infinita, y porque os amo           sobre todas las cosas, me pesa de todo corazón haberos ofendido; también me pesa porque           podéis castigarme con las penas del infierno. Ayudado de vuestra divina gracia, propongo           firmemente nunca más pecar, confesarme y cumplir la penitencia que me fuere impuesta.           Amen.*

En España además de la iglesia católica hay multitudes de otras iglesias más pequeñas que usan oraciones parecidas, adaptadas a sus cultos propios, así pues si lo que te interesa es saber el uso real de los católicos, creo que lo mejor es que te asesore el párroco más cercano que tengas, aunque sospecho que un sacerdote del Opus es posible que te ofrezca versiones diferentes a las de un cura obrero. Si se trata de las palabras de Santa Teresa, el tratamiento era entonces el que era y quizá sea bueno que investigues qué tratamiento se daba a Dios en aquella época en tu idioma.


----------



## NYShakes

Discúlpame, amigos, si no veo algo tan obvio a Uds., pero... 

¿Si se trata a Dios de Tú, por qué diríamos "venga a nosotros tu reino?" O...quizá esta "venga" es del subjuntivo y no el imperativo?

Pues, creo que ahora tal vez lo comprendo. No obstante, voy a presentarles este post  

Mike


----------



## Agró

NYShakes said:


> Discúlpame, amigos, si no veo algo tan obvio a Uds., pero...
> 
> ¿Si se trata a Dios de Tú, por qué diríamos "venga a nosotros tu reino?" O...quizá esta "venga" es del subjuntivo y no el imperativo?
> 
> Pues, creo que ahora tal vez lo comprendo. No obstante, voy a presentarles este post
> 
> Mike



(Quiero/Queremos/Deseo/Deseamos que) *venga *a nosotros tu reino...

En efecto, es subjuntivo desiderativo.


----------



## Pinairun

A Dios se le trata de tú: por eso se dice 'tu' reino. 
Lo que ocurre es que, como dice Agró, lo que se le pide es que '_tu reino_ venga', y hay que conjugar en tercera persona.


----------



## NYShakes

Muchas gracias a Agró y Pinairun


----------



## Bashti

Pues creo que depende de cada uno. Yo me dirijo a Dios como a mi padre y a él siempre le llamé de tú.


----------

